# Scratchbuilt Kelvin-ish shuttlecraft



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

Slammed this together yesterday; it sits up a bit high for my tastes but I'll probably get used to it. No kit parts on this yet, just styrene...














































This is obviously a WIP. I'm going to be finishing up the engines today, hitting it with some paint hopefully tomorrow and scrounging decals later.


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

Looks pretty darned nifty to me! :thumbsup:

Awesome work!


----------



## Maritain (Jan 16, 2008)

Uber Cool!


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Pretty doggone sweet!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

That looks pretty nice so far. Good scratch building, especially the more complex shapes/joins.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Nice work! Impressive. :thumbsup:


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

Nice job on those joints.

The panels on the upper rear makes it look a little Klingonish.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

So I'm looking at it thinking "yeah, that looks pretty darned good for a foot long scratch build" ...

'til I look at the 1" grid and realize it's only about 6 inches long ...

Very nice!


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

that is the coolest scratch I've seen in a long time! Big ups!


----------



## modelsj (May 12, 2004)

'cellent! awesome! I've started to build the larger shuttles that took Kirk and Mcoy to the Enterprise using the moonbus. I'm glad others are interested in the new movie. There are too many nay sayers around. Those little shuttles have an excellent paint job.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Works for me!


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks for all the compliments guys, I appreciate it! 

Next round of pics, you'll notice that she's not sitting perfectly level; of course I didn't realize this until I had it together.  I've nearly completed the detail phase, not as easy as the initial construction. The one in the movie looks to have heavier plating than what I prefer so I'll be leaving this one a bit smoother, more TOS like. 






























modelsj said:


> 'cellent! awesome! I've started to build the larger shuttles that took Kirk and Mcoy to the Enterprise using the moonbus. I'm glad others are interested in the new movie. There are too many nay sayers around. Those little shuttles have an excellent paint job.


Thank you very much! Be sure to post your build. Just a note though, I'm one of the naysayers --


----------



## modelsj (May 12, 2004)

As soon as I get some pics this week end I will. Oooops, going out of town, maybe by Wed.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

jeez thats so cool you might want to offer it as a kit thru someone like SSM Or Fed mod or Fantastic Plastic


----------



## galaxy_jason (May 19, 2009)

Wow, the detail on the back door is great!


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

Seashark said:


> Next round of pics, you'll notice that she's not sitting perfectly level; of course I didn't realize this until I had it together.  I've nearly completed the detail phase, not as easy as the initial construction. The one in the movie looks to have heavier plating than what I prefer so I'll be leaving this one a bit smoother, more TOS like.


Real nice build up, looks very professional. Can't wait to see it finished, painted and marked. And your model is true, it's the table that's uneven!


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

Jafo said:


> jeez thats so cool you might want to offer it as a kit thru someone like SSM Or Fed mod or Fantastic Plastic


Thanks! Unfortunately, I lack both the funds and knowlege to offer any kits; but thanks just the same. 



galaxy_jason said:


> Wow, the detail on the back door is great!


Thanks, I quite like that bit myself. 



machgo said:


> Real nice build up, looks very professional. Can't wait to see it finished, painted and marked. And your model is true, it's the table that's uneven!


:lol: Thanks, I'll have to remember that; "It's not the model, it's the table." ...


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

Another round of pics. I've added a few subtle details and got the base coat of paint applied; this will take about a week to be dry enough to handle. 

(Sorry for the poor picture quality, btw.)


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Wow! That's a really nice job. I like it.

Sean


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks Sean!

Couple more pics. The bussards are the buttons for a womens blouse. 










This should give an idea the size of the thing...


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

Seashark said:


> This should give an idea the size of the thing...


I dunno', having yet to build a Polar Lights 1/1000 Enterprise I still go by the AMT one.

I do like it though.


----------



## Patron Zero (Feb 6, 2010)

Keep going, you've got it dead-on perfect !


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

did this thing ever get finished? hope so


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

Jafo, thanks for the reply. Sadly no, like so many of my projects these days, it fell into the 'to do' pile and has been buried. All I really need are decals and a bit of paint, so it should go together quick when I do pick it up again.


----------



## DL Matthys (May 8, 2004)

Your scratch building skill sets are 1st rate!
Good on you for the project *Seashark.*:thumbsup: 

DL Matthys
www.dlmparts.com
[email protected]
Make it Glow!


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks Don, high praise indeed. I appreciate the support!


----------



## BolianAdmiral (Feb 24, 2009)

VERY nice work!


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks Bolian Admiral, much appreciated.


----------



## BolianAdmiral (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks... but it's your skillful work that is appreciated.


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

.............excellent work SEASHARK !


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks RMC!


----------



## NCC1701 (Mar 31, 2013)

Any chance of seeing an update on your shuttle? It looks great, love the detail. Wish someone would make a kit.


----------



## publiusr (Jul 27, 2006)

It looks as it was just asking to exist all along.


----------

